# Someone has achieved 1,000 gameplay hours in The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild (Switch)



## delete12345 (Sep 27, 2017)

A user named, /u/JoingoJon, has played well over 1,000 hours in The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild, on the Nintendo Switch. The game is _*that*_ good.







And yes, it does go above 1,000 hours:






Thanks to MergingBag for the effort.

Source (Reddit)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 27, 2017)

slow news day huh?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2017)

What, does he want a cookie or something?


----------



## delete12345 (Sep 27, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> slow news day huh?


Probably.


----------



## KingAsix (Sep 27, 2017)

Yay! The 1st person with a lot of time on their hands has played a game a lot....whoo


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 27, 2017)

also those 1000 hours 90% of them would be him just doing pointless stupid shit in the game...like this


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 27, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> What, does he want a cookie or something?


He clearly deserves more, maybe even a medal for all his hard work!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 27, 2017)

I have forgot to turn off my console before, but true story when I was a kid my link to the past wasn't able to hold its save, so I kept it switched on for about 2 months to play through it


----------



## SuongTu (Sep 27, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> I have forgot to turn off my console before, but true story when I was a kid my link to the past wasn't able to hold its save, so I kept it switched on for about 2 months to play through it



I did that too one day to prevent not dying having a 000 death count


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 27, 2017)

So, erm...congratulations for never turning off your console, I guess?


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 27, 2017)

Damn... that is alot of playtime. I personally would never put that many hours into any game. 
Unless it was some Online multiplayer game or if in the future VRMMOs become a thing.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 27, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Damn... that is alot of playtime. I personally would never put that many hours into any game.



I've maxed out the time on several Pokemon games for years now, in particular Omega Ruby, Y, and two Sun carts. Combine that with a minimum of 100 hours per most main series Pokemon games from Gen 3 through 7, I think it's easy for me to hit 1000+ hours in those games. This BOTW guy, doesn't deserve a big Toblerone.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 27, 2017)

He deserves a Medal of Dishonor: Wasted Hours alongside a Hestu's Special Diarrhea Gift.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 27, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I've maxed out the time on several Pokemon games for years now, in particular Omega Ruby, Y, and two Sun carts. Combine that with a minimum of 100 hours per most main series Pokemon games from Gen 3 through 7, I think it's easy for me to hit 1000+ hours in those games. This BOTW guy, doesn't deserve a big Toblerone.



I played BOTW for 170+ hours and i did everything i wanted to do in the game before i hung up my gloves. 

I mean i heard BOTW only has 200-250 hrs of content. I wonder what this dude did to pass the time? or maybe he was just an extremely slow player.
I now the game has 900 korok seeds but even they can be found very easily without a guide. ( not all, but many are hidden in simple places with the odd few in crazy places). I personally gathered 120-150 seeds i think. I wasnt really big into getting them all since there wasnt much of a payoff in the end for gathering all 900 imo.


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 27, 2017)

i'm at about 400 hours, but a lot of that is me pausing it and leaving it at the save screen, and then leaving the system for literally hours while it remains on.  I saw my hours and was like what?!  Until I realized how often I actually did that and it made sense.  Quite possible that a love of this guys registered hours are similar to those of mine.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 27, 2017)

How in anyway is this news?


----------



## Potato Paste (Oct 9, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> How in anyway is this news?


WE know the BOTW addicts need help


----------



## dimmidice (Oct 9, 2017)

"Achieved"


----------



## delete12345 (Oct 15, 2017)

Updated to include proof that it goes above 1,000 hours:






Thanks to MergingBag for the effort.


----------



## KineticSonata (Oct 15, 2017)

I let my kids play my BOTW file, my son likes to cook, fight huge mobs, and float off of cliffs

100 hours easy


----------

